# good time to try out the new jet boat winch



## montanaman (Sep 30, 2013)

took the new jet boat out all alone and wanted to see just how shallow she will run. found out then got a chance to test the new 5000lb winch installed below the bow


----------



## Canoeman (Oct 1, 2013)

Got any video of dragging that beast out?


----------



## Ranchero50 (Oct 1, 2013)

So what's the other option if a winch doesn't work, a shovel? Looks like you could build a 1' tall dam across that creek in about an hour.


----------



## Canoeman (Oct 1, 2013)

Ive used my paddle/shovel/lever more than once.. Ive alway debated about a winch.. Havent needed it as of yet.. ill kick myself when i do..


----------



## semojetman (Oct 1, 2013)

Whats the specs on that boat? I like it


----------



## montanaman (Oct 1, 2013)

boat spec is
based on what this guy in texas was after lol
so we custom built him this . it is the 1st we like this we have done and his friend likes it alot so he just ordered 1 like it

16 1/2'
welded aluminum hull with 3/8" full keel with 1/4" on each side of keel
K-5 on bottom/bow/side
5000lb winch
3 live well
4 piaa driving lights
252hp super charged ecotec
2 stage jet pump with scott impellers and trim nozzle
and a lot of other features he was looking for


----------



## PSG-1 (Oct 3, 2013)

I've thought about buying a small 12V electric winch, and then setting up some kind of rigging where I can quickly hook it to my jetboat, like the bow or transom eyes.... and carrying this setup on board for when I go to unfamiliar rivers, just in case I make a mistake and run aground. 

Might be a good time to go ahead and actually buy one, and figure out how to rig it up, because, just like running out here in the saltwater, if I run the rivers long enough, it's not a matter of if I run aground, but when. The difference is here in saltwater, in a 6 hour span, the tide will rise about 6 feet, which is enough to get off a shoal. There's no tide in the river, only controlled releases from dams upstream, and those can be unpredictable. Having a way to get the boat off the shoal is a real consideration, because, I sure as heck ain't gonna move 1100 lbs, not even with 2 or 3 other people.


----------



## lowe1648 (Oct 3, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=331185#p331185 said:


> PSG-1 » 53 minutes ago[/url]"]I've thought about buying a small 12V electric winch, and then setting up some kind of rigging where I can quickly hook it to my jetboat, like the bow or transom eyes.... and carrying this setup on board for when I go to unfamiliar rivers, just in case I make a mistake and run aground.
> 
> Might be a good time to go ahead and actually buy one, and figure out how to rig it up, because, just like running out here in the saltwater, if I run the rivers long enough, it's not a matter of if I run aground, but when. The difference is here in saltwater, in a 6 hour span, the tide will rise about 6 feet, which is enough to get off a shoal. There's no tide in the river, only controlled releases from dams upstream, and those can be unpredictable. Having a way to get the boat off the shoal is a real consideration, because, I sure as heck ain't gonna move 1100 lbs, not even with 2 or 3 other people.


Canoeman and myself have pushed and prayed his boat back in the water. I believe that's up around 2000 full of fuel.
Last summer 2 of us dragged my 1652 alweld close to 50' over dry ground to get it back in the water. My shortcut didn't work.


----------



## PSG-1 (Oct 3, 2013)

10 years ago, I could probably move an 1100 lb boat. But getting older, with my back being borderline like it is, I'm not willing to try stuff like this anymore.


----------



## Canoeman (Oct 4, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=331189#p331189 said:


> lowe1648 » Yesterday, 18:00[/url]"]
> Canoeman and myself have pushed and prayed his boat back in the water. I believe that's up around 2000 full of fuel.
> Last summer 2 of us dragged my 1652 alweld close to 50' over dry ground to get it back in the water. My shortcut didn't work.



Yes we did.. thats when we discussed a 12 volt on-board winch to be a great idea.. good thing neither of us have followed through on that idea


----------



## openseat (Oct 4, 2013)

I usually throw a come-along in the boat now, after I got burned last year. I beached it a little too high to begin with, when I went to visit some friends that live on a backwater to the river. When I got back to the boat a few hours later, I discovered they must have opened the downstream dam while I was gone. It was high and dry. #-o


----------



## PSG-1 (Oct 4, 2013)

Yeah, even a come-along would be good to have in a situation where the boat is aground. Between my anchor line, dock lines, life ring line, and another 25 ft section of braided line, I'm pretty sure I have enough lines on the boat where I can get enough length to secure to a tree or some other anchor point. With the exception of my anchor line, which is regular 3-strand rope.... all of my lines on my jetboat are 3/8" samson braided line, and that particular type of rope has a very high break strength, I want to say it's about 3K lbs. I've used them as towropes several times, even snatching boats off shoals. So, it should be more than enough to use for pulling my boat off the hill.


----------



## Novicaine (Oct 7, 2013)

Nice boat! Got any more info, build pictures, etc...?


----------



## BCOWANWHEELS (Oct 9, 2013)

SO DID YOU LEARN A LESSON HERE ????


----------



## montanaman (Oct 31, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=331654#p331654 said:


> BCOWANWHEELS » 08 Oct 2013, 22:44[/url]"]SO DID YOU LEARN A LESSON HERE ????



learn what lesson ?
that is what the boat was built for and why it has a 5000lb built in winch in it 
this was the 1st time to use the winch and hope it gets used many more time over the next few yrs :mrgreen:


----------



## Canoeman (Oct 31, 2013)

Lessons are for suckers...

[youtube]SD3tfPsN0OM[/youtube]


----------



## smackdaddy53 (Oct 31, 2013)

Ranchero50 said:


> So what's the other option if a winch doesn't work, a shovel? Looks like you could build a 1' tall dam across that creek in about an hour.


Did anyone else catch why he posted this? 
If you build a dam downstream with a shovel the water level will rise enough to get the boat off the shallow spot. Sounds like a lot of work but it would work I guess.


----------

